
Announcing Poetry 1.0.0 - jp_sc
https://python-poetry.org/blog/announcing-poetry-1-0-0.html
======
merricksb
Big discussion previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779191)
(121 points/1 day ago/69 comments)

